

San Diego tech startup mixer (Tech Cocktail) next week - jayliew
http://techcocktail.com/home/2010/01/05/surfs-up-san-diego-here-we-come/
Tech Cocktail, San Diego CA
======
skmurphy
The Bootstrapper Breakfasts are now meeting the 4th Tuesday in San Diego at
Richard Walker's Pancake House see <http://www.meetup.com/Bootstrappers-
Breakfast-San-Diego> and see <http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com/> for info
on events in San Francisco, Silicon Valley, and Minneapolis.

~~~
stanley
Would love to attend but 7:30 in the morning is way too early.

------
clemesha
Sounds cool, hope to be there.

Anyone know what these things are like? Is the crowd/discussion more business
focused or more tech details focused? (Both?)

------
jayliew
It's a 21+ only event (since there is alcohol), and the ticket is $10.

I'll be going, looking forward to see the SD tech startup community

------
stanley
Looking forward to going. Would anyone like to arrange an HN meetup?

~~~
jayliew
You know - we should find a way to identify the HN'ers at this conference. How
about we find a pen/pencil and mark "HN" on our badges?

(I assume there will be some kind of badge, but that won't work if there's
not).. which if that's the case maybe we can do a challenge-response:

Challenge: "how did you hear about this"

Response: "Hacker News"

~~~
brandon
Looks like everyone gets a "Hi, my name is..." sticker. I'll put an orange HN
on mine or some such. Challenge response sounds like too much effort to
implement.

Flickr: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/techcocktail/sets/>

------
noelchurchill
I'd go but I'll be out of town. Maybe next time!

------
alanthonyc
Anyone going from North County?

~~~
timcash
Im going from La Jolla... I am new here so does that count as North County?

------
timcash
thanks for the tip. Ill be there

------
brentpayne
put it in my calendar.

